# Hyundai HY3600 (PowerHouse PH3100Ri) wiring help.



## Captainbeaky (Apr 18, 2021)

Helo All,

A quickie.

Does anyone have a picture of the inverter wiring inside one of these generators please?
It's a generic 3000 to 4000kw inverter generator sold under the Powerhouse or Hyundai trademarks (might be others too).

I've pulled it apart, chasing a starter issue, knowing that I have the diagram, only to find that it's not exactly truthful when I reassemble it!

There's stuff not on the diagram, and I want to make sure I connect it up correctly.
I'm nearly there - but I want to double check.

I've accounted for nearly everything - while the coolers of many f the cables are not to drawing, I've been able to track it all down.

BUT!
There is an additional winding on the stator (Brown and Green wire) that is unknown
And an additional flying lead coming out of the top corner of the inverter block (two red wires). I can see this in one of the photos on the service manual, and its connected to I think a red and black pair of wires...

Neither are on the diagram though , and I'm not quite sure where they go - they look like they might connect - but I want to be 100 percent sure first.

My generator has a little 12V regulator regulates the output of the 12v charging coil and has two outputs - one to charge the battery, and another to feed the auxiliary socket on the control panel (This also goes to the indicator panel, and I can account for it all.)

But earlier diagrams (without the 12v regulator and remote) do show an "auxiliary" set of windings that are used to purely drive the indicator panel.)

Any clues?

TIA,

Mike.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Mike, see if this is what you are looking for:

Wiring Diagram W/O Electric Choke Solenoid - Powerhouse PH3100RI Shop Manual [Page 9] | ManualsLib


----------



## Captainbeaky (Apr 18, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> Mike, see if this is what you are looking for:
> 
> Wiring Diagram W/O Electric Choke Solenoid - Powerhouse PH3100RI Shop Manual [Page 9] | ManualsLib


Thank you for that. I already have that, as well as the HY3600 diagram, and the earlier non remote PH3100 diagram and the later PH3300i diagrams.

I can even see the **** cable in the photos in the manuals, but the manuals are incomplete....

Interestingly, I dont have the "reset button" nor the Backfire protection (so the solenoid on the bottom of the carb is disconnected).

But the only diagram I can see this extra winding is the early 3100i...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the sol on the bottom of the carb is for main gasoline fuel,
it needs power to run on gasoline at that point.


----------



## Captainbeaky (Apr 18, 2021)

iowagold said:


> the sol on the bottom of the carb is for main gasoline fuel,
> it needs power to run on gasoline at that point.


The solenoid on the base of the carb is disconnected, and it runs just fine.
I think it's a "quick cutoff" for the backfire protection.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I wondered what that connection was for at the base of the carb bowl. I've seen it before although none of the gens I've worked on before had one. I figured it was some sensor for something.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it is the valve for the main jet fuel.
they use it for gasoline shut off when there is no power to the sol.


----------



## Captainbeaky (Apr 18, 2021)

Its the other way around, it's open when there is no power (Mine isn't connected).
The Backfire preventer applies power to stop a backfire (apparently, according to the service manual).
(This is how it's wired in mine - others may be different).


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

look again.
they have power at the point during run.
then when you turn off the key the power is missing and shuts off the fuel.


----------



## Captainbeaky (Apr 18, 2021)

Good news, I've worked out whats happening - the unmarked, unidentified spare two terminals are for a speed sensor in the stator.

This Hyundai generator is a real disappointment.
It was sold "as good as a Honda", with "Full parts availability and backup".
Loads of reviews pitted it favourably against the Honda.
But under the skin, its really just another Chinese generic standard set of ill-designed Honda GX 270 clone.

The Wire colours dont match the service manual.
The connector colours are deliberately designed to confuse and break something.

Normally, black connector goes to black connector, white connector to white etc,.
Not so with this, the two 6 pin connectors that you can mix up are cross-coloured, so you have a white plug going into a black socket and a black plug going into a white socket.

Plastics are hacked about to clear the starter motor.
Holes drilled so they can pass cable ties through.
Bolts missing, frame mis-assembled.

A real steaming pile of disappointment to work on!
And I cant find a starter for it that is less than €250!!
(A quarter of the price of the generator...)

Very very disappointing.


----------



## Captainbeaky (Apr 18, 2021)

iowagold said:


> look again.
> they have power at the point during run.
> then when you turn off the key the power is missing and shuts off the fuel.


Nope, Mine is running beautifully, and its not connected!


----------



## Captainbeaky (Apr 18, 2021)

Captainbeaky said:


> Nope, Mine is running beautifully, and its not connected!


Well, I say beatifully - it runs as well as such a disappointing pile of gx clone poo could ever run!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try this link
*manual for the generator*


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol on the clone!


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Is it actually made by Hyundai, or is it just licensed by them? Hyundai is a South Korean company and, I would think, would be a cut above the Chinese stuff in quality. But, I've never worked on one before so I have no idea if they are any good. I've never seen them sold around here, actually.


----------



## Captainbeaky (Apr 18, 2021)

iowagold said:


> lol on the clone!


Thanks for that. the connection is a speed sensor in the stator, and doesn't appear on any diagrams!


LaSwamp said:


> Is it actually made by Hyundai, or is it just licensed by them? Hyundai is a South Korean company and, I would think, would be a cut above the Chinese stuff in quality. But, I've never worked on one before so I have no idea if they are any good. I've never seen them sold around here, actually.


Judging by the quality of the build, I dont think this has been anywhere near Korea!
It was just the same old stuff from China.
I'm most annoyed that the reviews at the time didn't pick this up.
Hyundai spent a lot of money on advertising, and dressing this old goat up to look like a shiny new lamb, but its only skin deep.
And all the reviews fawned over the quietness and remote control....

When I opened it, I found:-
Numerous assembly mistakes (missing, overtightened or cross threaded fasteners), plastic hacked away where the starter didn't fit, harnessing rats nest.
Servicing difficulties (inaccessible fasteners, badly chosen harness lengths, unnecessary connectors, "spare parts" (additional parts that aren't connected).

It would be OK if the price tag was commensurate with a clone, but it wasn't.

I think the (modified) old adage is quite fitting:-
"The triumph of low price is soon overshadowed by the bitterness of poor quality".

(This is a negative of the old Rolls-Royce advertising "The quality will be remembered long after the price is forgotten")

And of course, its a day wasted sorting this stuff out (The generator was mounted in a special enclosure, which had to be disassembled and reassembled etc etc,.).

The only silver lining is that I've given it a (probably unnecessary) oil change and checked the (absolutely pristine) spark plug...
(Boy what an insignificant little shred of satisfaction!)

Anyway, cheers for the help guys!

Mike.


----------

